# Red Cap Ndumbi



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

Super colourful African Cichlid but can be highly aggressive. Make sure you house them with larger growing Mbuna.


----------



## joey 1967 (Feb 14, 2010)

Very nice.. I picked up a group of these guys last year from finatics, and your right they are very territorial ..


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

joey 1967 said:


> Very nice.. I picked up a group of these guys last year from finatics, and your right they are very territorial ..


Yup...very miserable bunch lol.


----------



## cinsal09 (Apr 17, 2013)

That's a sexy looking fish!

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TonyT (Apr 13, 2012)

cinsal09 said:


> That's a sexy looking fish!
> 
> Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


They are...fell in love with them right away


----------

